# Safe Speaker stands for Polk RTIA1 speakers?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am going to use Polk RTIA1 speakers behind my couch in my 5.1 audio setup.
Do to limited placement ability I am unable to do 7.1

This also means that the speaker behind the couch would be hooked up to the receiver on the surround channels and not the rear channels, technically acting as surrounds then.

The Polk RTIA1 speakers have a base of 7 3/8 W x 12 H x 11 1/2 D and weigh 12 lbs.
Most speaker stands I have found only have 6 x 6 1/2 or 7 x 7 stand tops to sit the speakers on.
Is this safe?

What height stands should I purchase? 22" 24" 26" 30"

The only other option would cost me twice as much, purchasing two 22" center channel stands which have a base of 14" x 8" and turning them. 

Any help would be appreciated:yikes:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You'll be fine with that size stand top size...perfectly acceptable. I used a pair of VTI's (http://www.amazon.com/VTI-Series-Black-Speaker-Stands/dp/B002L2AV0Y) with RTiA3s many years ago...worked perfectly...and those stands were nice because the height poles can be filled with sand (and you can run speaker wire through them). You can always use a product such as this (http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...gclid=CJjbma6vssICFSgQ7AodNlMAqw&gclsrc=aw.ds) to help keep the speaker more stable on top of the stands.

As for height...personally, I'd go for as tall as possible. Surrounds ideally sit above your seated head height (I believe THX says they should be a foot to two feet above your head).


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> I used a pair of VTI's (http://www.amazon.com/VTI-Series-Black-Speaker-Stands/dp/B002L2AV0Y) with RTiA3s many years ago...worked perfectly...and those stands were nice because the height poles can be filled with sand (and you can run speaker wire through them).


Do the VTI's come with pad feed also or just the spike feet? I couldn't find anything in the description on amazon that said they had pad feet ? I have hard wood floors so would want the pads.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I used 3M Dual Lock velcro to stick my speaker on my speaker stand. 4 strip of 1" x 2" per speaker and I'm not exagerating you must be 2 people to remove them from the stand. If I had to do it again I would use less velcro. I bought a 5M lenght of this velcro for about 40$ on Aliexpress.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The spiked feet on the VTIs screw on/off...so you could add pads to the bottom if desired.

I believe VTI makes a stand that's adjustable up to 60". Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/161054272148

Could be a good compromise. You could raise and lower as needed? That would give you height!:T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Going to go with the VTI RF 36" for $135 pair.
Thanks for the suggestion Todd.
And thanks for the idea on how to secure the speakers down Steeve-O
:T:T

Just ordered the RTIA3 Pair for $200 and CSIA6 for $200. They will go with my RTIA5's in the living room and replace the old DEF TECH speakers.


----------

